# Ahhh the Boulders



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Life begins at 9,000 feet.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Great pictures! I've wanted to fish up there for a long time and hope to finally get up there late August or early September.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Superb! How was the weather? Any other species than brookies?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome T.S love the color on those Brookies from down that way...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures... the one of the eye/mouth area reminds me a lot of the color I noticed on my fish this weekend... its amazing how many subtle yet such gorgeous colors can hide on a fish that is so brilliant in other areas.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photos, Brett. Are rod and reel co.'s sending you stuff yet?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all! It was a great time and I'm glad you like the shotz.



REPETER said:


> Superb! How was the weather? Any other species than brookies?


The weather was great, a few isolated rain storms but nothing prolonged. We went specifically for brookies in their "Christmas" colors. The plan was to hit several lakes, but when this spot produced 100+ fish per day for each angler, we stayed & slayed.



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice photos, Brett. Are rod and reel co.'s sending you stuff yet?


Danka Tree. Actually the rod and reel in the net shot were both gifted to me by their makers. The rest, not so much.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks you just made the next 25 hours even longer!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely superb! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!

Nice camera, too.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Thursday won't come quickly enough. One of these days I need to go fising with you; not so much for the fishing, even though I am sure it would be awesome, but to learn how to take pictures like that. Purely awesome!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome photos. Gotta love brookies. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Job Brett. Those pics you took last year of brooks in the shallows have been my desktop pic from time to time. Looks like you had a great time. I'll be back in the fall for some super Christmas colors!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!!!! Excellent photos and fish Thresh, youve done it again! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Awesome Photos! Amazing Colors! You need submit them to some kind of contest dude.  I am always up for a trip to the boulders for fishing and photography. Hopefully some day I might be worthy enough to go with you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent photos, as we've come to expect. I knew it wouldn't be too long with your 'plug shots' before someone started donating. Good job.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pictures like that, of FISH like that make me alternate between lust, despair, and shame. :shock: 
I lust for the knowledge, skill, and opportnity to catch fish that beautiful, AND the ability to capture them forever in pictures the quality of yours.

I despair of ever being able to do either one.

And I am ashamed of the photos that I have taken, few though they are, even though they are the best I can do with the equipment and "skill" that I currently possess. _(O)_

DUDE! Those are totally freaking awesome!.

Thank you so much for sharing.

I just might be forced to replace the sexy ladies on my desktop with one or more of those pics, and I have had various sexy ladies on my desktop for at least 8 years.  :wink:
In fact I think I am going to do just that, if only to hear what comment my wife makes about it. :mrgreen: :lol: *


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

That is stuff you can't see with the naked eye. How in the world does it do that? I have seen many fish and have never seen the detail like those pics show. Amazing and nice work.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thresh's stuff is sick. It was a great trip. I enjoy shooting with Thresher because we are able to bounce ideas off one another. Do not despair! Continue shooting, learning, and shooting more.

If you want the shots it is going to take time, equipment, "The Eye" and a shiz load of more time studying the game! It is a lot of fun.

Here are a few more of mine:










JayMorr


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

JayMorr


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

JayMorr


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

You can visit the rest of my photos and the story on my blog at:
www.flyfishermanforum.com


----------



## R T (Jun 18, 2009)

A little photoshop does not hurt either, a click of the brightness, tone or contrast button can work wonders


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

R T said:


> A little photoshop does not hurt either, a click of the brightness, tone or contrast button can work wonders


I wish I had the 'click'. These guy's seem to control the _'bightness, tone and contrast' _quite well..........Beautiful pictures !!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Incredible pictures! Thanks


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the high praise guys (maybe too high). I really appreciate all the kind words. Artoxx: Photography for me was and is a learned skill, not a natural talent. Start with some books on what makes rectangular, 2-dimensional images interesting to the mind (like Photographic Composition by Grill & Scanlon). Then learn the 4 or 5 basic settings that all cameras share with Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Once you know how to compose photographs, and how to "drive" your camera to the result you want -- you're there.


----------

